# Clock Wheel Cutting



## WMello (Sep 27, 2015)

The Cutter



The Cutting





The Wheel



Wagner


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice video.

 "Billy G"


----------



## REdington (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks for a great video. Did you build your 4th axis???  I need to build one as soon as I get the mill running to cut some gears. 

Rodney


----------



## Franko (Sep 27, 2015)

Great video, Wagner.

I'm seriously looking at a small CNC router they have at Rockler. It is a 12" x 18" Paranah. Do you know anything about them? You think it would be worth a poot?


----------



## WMello (Sep 27, 2015)

Thank you Billy, Rodney, Franco

Yes, I've built the 4th axis; It uses a inexpensive India made 3" rotary table (rotary saucer), timing belt/gears and a Nema 23 stepper motor. It can be used on the CNC as the 4th axis, or standalone over the mill with a homemade controller box based on the Arduino microcontroller.







I'm attaching the dxf file for the mechanics. (Please rename the file from .txt to .dxf apparently  the forum does not allow upload of dxf files)

Details about the controller here: http://www.cnczone.com/forums/open-source-controller-boards/185758-cnc-indexer-arduino-based.html

Wagner


----------



## WMello (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi Franco, 

I don't have any experience with the Rockler CNC, but they look nice. I've built mine back in 2012 using Chinese supplied slides and ball screws from eBay. The construction is mostly 1/2" plate and L shaped aluminum. It is my second CNC built, the first out of MDF...The second time around I wanted something more solid. I can cut aluminum and brass, but it is used mostly for wood.

Like any machine, you should go for the heaviest and large motors possible. 

Wagner


----------



## REdington (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks Wagner for the info.  You have a nice setup there. The great thing about the Arduino driven stepper is that as you say, can be used without CNC.
I already have several Uno's, keypad shield's and a Pololu 8825 driver's. Also, I found a 20 to 1 gearbox at a yard sale that has almost zero to zero backlash in it. Still need to learn how to use a CAM program.I'm leaning toward Desk-Proto right now.

Rodney


----------



## WMello (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi Rodney,

I'm using a old version of Autocad and Cambam. I see a lot of references to DeskProto, will try sometime.
On this project, with the simple movements, I've written the g-code manually (actualy with a simple c language program), no CAM involved.

Wagner


----------



## Franko (Sep 27, 2015)

Thanks, Wagner. The Rockler machines are made of Delrin. That is pretty much what I need to cut with it. The small one (I can possibly afford) is set up for small 1/4" router. It comes complete (without router) for about $1500. I've seen other CNC routers that sell for closer to $500 that look just like the Paranah.


----------



## REdington (Sep 27, 2015)

WMello said:


> Hi Rodney,
> 
> I'm using a old version of Autocad and Cambam. I see a lot of references to DeskProto, will try sometime.
> On this project, with the simple movements, I've written the g-code manually (actualy with a simple c language program), no CAM involved.
> ...



Wagner,

 Been watching some videos on g-code and learning a little each time I watch one. So far I've learned what some of the basic "G" commands are. Still need to learn a lot more. I can see where your g-code for the gear would be a lot of repeating of the X and Y and advancing so many steps on the A axis. 

 I'll have to look a Cambam again and I'm also looking at Fusion 360 with their built in CAM.

Rodney


----------

